# Ukrainian Politician Supposedly Leaves Wife Over Sexy Selfie Addiction



## Sgt_Gath (Mar 25, 2015)

Ukrainian Politician Leaves Wife Because of Her Racy Social Media Posts - Mandatory




> In America, it is typically the politicians who get themselves in trouble with their wives because of social media. In Ukraine, it is apparently the other way around.
> 
> Alena Politukha is the wife of the head of the local council, and regularly shares sexy selfies and other racy photos with her Twitter followers.
> 
> ...



Sooo... Yeaaa...
















On the one hand, she's *insanely* hot. On the other, she's probably completely insane. 

Perhaps we should simply thank the good comrade for being generous enough to "share the wealth?"


----------

